# 2A   Aviva's, Nurses and Teachers & new premium is €1,064



## wrixon (10 Aug 2013)

We are on Aviva's, Nurses and Teachers and new premium is €1064 each.
Can anyone advise on a similar plan at a more reasonable price
Wrixon


----------



## ajapale (10 Aug 2013)

Hi Wrixon,

What is your renewal date?

aj


----------



## wrixon (10 Aug 2013)

*2 Adults Aviva's Nurses and Teachers*

Renewal date is 1 Sept 2013


----------



## snowyb (10 Aug 2013)

Hello Wrixon,

Here are a couple of alternative Aviva suggestions, with similar cover at cheaper prices as requested;

1. Level 2 Health Excess;  price per adult  904pa;  similar hospital cover as before.

2. Health Plan 05;  price per adult;  945pa; similar hospital cover,  better outpatient cover. 

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?249&307/

Regards, Snowyb


----------



## wrixon (12 Aug 2013)

Many thanks Snowyb
wrixon


----------

